# new life for my afx



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow stuck some aw tjet magnets in my only non mag afx and what a difference!the MT magnets are too tall of course,so i tried some out of a defunct tjet i had kickin around,and wow!pepped right up!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool. I've been meaning to try the same thing, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Gotta dust it off and bump it up on the to-do list! Love those old AFX chassis.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey rolls!yeah i think i got a dog when i bought it,as i have a speed wind with mt magnets that leaves it in the dust.so i tried to make it competetive with my best magnatraction.it doesnt keep up,yet but i havent put new brushes in either.the aw blue and white magnets are a nice tight fit.its sounds like its going faster,with my primitive"ear"dyno,lol,and it certainly seems a bit quicker on the track.i will next check to see if my guide pin is dragging in the slot...i am running tyco track.are the slots the same depths??
i went on greg brauns site to check the gauss readings and the aw magnets are more than twice as strong as the stock afx magnets and more than likely close to being balanced aswell


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Slotnewbie, if you are using the blade guidepin on Tyco track, then yes- your guide is probably dragging, as Tyco slots aren't as deep as AFX track. And thats why the AFX cars came with dual side guides, ie- one side a blade for the then new AFX track, and the other side a guide pin for use on Aurora L&J and other track brands.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ive just the steel pin in this one,but thanks for the clarification.the MT in question thats beatng it has the blade


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

just tried it with the plastic pin but its still not as fast as the speed wind


----------

